# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Të studiosh për shkenca politike...

## li00n

Pershendetje, une tash vendosi edhe pak koh ka mbetur qe te vendsi te shkoj te studijoj endrra ime eshte qe te kryje Shkenca Politike, me tregoni ato qe jane ne kete drejtim a eshte mire programi dhe eshte mire qe ne te ardhmen te jetohet nje jete normal me kete pune qe ke per ta kryer me tregoni dic per Shkenca Politike ju lutem.

Ngeleni te pershendetur. 

li00n

----------


## BE LK

:ngerdheshje: 


> Pershendetje, une tash vendosi edhe pak koh ka mbetur qe te vendsi te shkoj te studijoj endrra ime eshte qe te kryje Shkenca Politike, me tregoni ato qe jane ne kete drejtim a eshte mire programi dhe eshte mire qe ne te ardhmen te jetohet nje jete normal me kete pune qe ke per ta kryer me tregoni dic per Shkenca Politike ju lutem.
> 
> Ngeleni te pershendetur. 
> 
> li00n


i/e nderuar *li00n*

Te studiosh per shkenca politike eshte   dege mjaft e mire, te jep nje horizont mjaft te gjere, e i kupton gjerat politike pak me me realitet. Se ne shqipetaret, jemi pak mbrapa ne kete drejtim hhahahahaha.

Gjithsesi kjo dege ka dhe peripecite e veta, e gjithmone duhet te ndjekesh ate qe e ndjen se mund te japesh dicka ne ate dege. 

Ndersa persa i perket programit, ne shqiperi programet janne pak a shume njesoj si tek informatika/ingjinjeria ektronike po ashtu dhe tek psikologjia. Kemi universitete nen mesatare dhe nuk mund te pretendojme shume prej tyre, por duhet te kerkojme shume nga vetevetja. Nese keni menduar se mund te vazhdoni kete dege, mjafton ti perkushtoheni e ta ndjeni ate qe beni, e cdo gje inshallah do shkoj mire...!

Me te mira BE LK

----------


## xhuliana

Shkenca politike eshte nje fakultet shume interesant, por duhet te te pelqeje.

Nuk eshte i veshtire si kurs, ka shume lende teorike dhe te jep nje pergatitje te pergjithshme  per menyren e funksionimit te politikes dhe ekonomise se nje shteti!

----------


## wisdom seeker

vetem se ke shume shance te ngelesh pa pune kur te mbarosh...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## li00n

> vetem se ke shume shance te ngelesh pa pune kur te mbarosh...


A thu pse?, me jep shpjegime ti ke ngelur pa pune?:P

----------


## alda09

> vetem se ke shume shance te ngelesh pa pune kur te mbarosh...


kam tre shoqe dhe nje shoke qe kane mbaruar kete dege ne 2005 dhe te gjithe te punesuar ne institucione perkatese(kane qene dhe shume cilesor). sot nuk e di po s'ma do mendja se mbetesh pa pune.

----------


## friendlyboy1

te studiosh per politik dmth te lesh familjen pa buk

----------


## alproud

te pershendes edhe une dua te studojoj te njejten dege,

Do te me pelqente sikur ju te tregonit motivin qe ju beri te zgjidhni kete dege

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Eshte dege e nevojshme per shqiperine. Deri me sot punet qe ne perendim i bejne te diplomuarit ne shkenca politike ne shqiperi po i bejne qe nga avokatet e deri tek mesuesit e fiskultures e veterineret.
Eshte nje perzierje e historise,juridikut dhe ekonomise,domethene merr te gjitha nocionet e nevojshme per te punuar per shtetin. Nuk behesh politikan se per ate duhen gjera te tjera, por behesh pjese e pazevendesueshme e administrates,qe nga komuna e fshatit e deri tek ambasada.
Shteti shqiptar vertet ka shume nevoje pavaresisht se te paaftet qe jane ne krye me veshtiresi do u lejojne postet atyre qe jane me te specializuar se ata,dmth ata qe po bejne shkolle specifike per rolet qe sot zoterojne qe nga veterineret e deri tek avokatet.

Duhet te kesh pasion per te punuar ne shtet e ti duash te miren shtetit,administrates publike.

----------


## emanuelita

persh.... kush mund te me thot se a mund te studiosh shkenc politik me korespodenc??

----------


## Lilo-Ila

Une ka 3 vite qe jam studente e fakultetit juridik,por kete vit per te shuar kurreshtjen dhe per te realizuar nje qellim qe i pata vene vetes para shume kohesh vendosa te regjistrohem edhe ne fakultetin e Shkencave Politike.Kam pasur ambicie te medha,por te gjitha u zhduken kur fillova me ligjeratat,ka diqka qe nuk me terheq ne kete drejtim,nuk e di cfar eshte,por falenderohem qe nuk e kam si fakultet primar se nuk di cdo beja.
Sidoqoft,per ata qe duan te studiojne shke.poli. eshte me rendesi te din se cfar duan nga ky drejtim,duan te jene politikan apo politikolog,sepse nqs duan te jene politikane eshte vend i gabuar per te shkuar,ndersa vend adekuat per tu bere politikolog te mbare,apo analista politik,te cilet e shohin politiken nga nje kendveshtrim tjeter,dhe japin mendime me  profesionale.
Ne Kosove eshte dege ne te cilen mund te studiosh edhe me korrespodenc.
Shume suksese te gjitheve.

----------


## TetovaMas

Eshte mire te studiohen shkencat politike , pore eshte veshtire te zavendesohen analfabetet politik.

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> vetem se ke shume shance te ngelesh pa pune kur te mbarosh...


Mos te lutem.
Askush nuk ja ka par hajrin shkolles per veç politikanat.

----------


## Meriamun

Te studiosh per shkenca politike ne Shqiperi do te thote te ngelesh pa pune.
 :ngerdheshje: 

Nese do me lejoje te jepja nje keshille ose me mire me thene po te isha dhe njehere ne moshen e duhur per te filluar nje shkolle te larte do beja dicka profesionale, si psh nje dege inxhinjerike, mjeksi apo dhe mesuesi. Gjithsesi ky mbetet mendimi im, zgjedhja eshte e jotja.
Te uroj suksese..

----------

